# Ferragamo sizing



## sophiegray

Hi! I found an online listing of used ferragamo loafers. I have wide feet and it is so difficult to find C width in my country, even at ferragamo stores. Is this size 7.5 of this ferragamo shoes UK sizing? What is its equivalent US size? Thank you so much


----------

